# Is winter ever gonna end???



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I know this is a blower forum and everyone look's forward to getting out in the cold and snow to have some fun and clearing snow, but ... it's still snowing and I'm getting sick of it. 

Today, Saturday March 8th and it's still snowing. Where in the [email protected]#$ is that global warming when you need it?

Sorry for the rant, but I'm missing my flip-flops, tee's and shorts, sitting on the patio, grilling a steak and drinking a cold frosty one. 

Oh well, my dealer is delivering my new Ariens 24" Platinum on Tuesday. That will put an end to any more snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

as long as its done before may first. temps are warming here, not a heat wave but out of the deep freeze


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Still winter here, 10 below Thursday morning, 8 below yesterday morning ,this morning we got a heat wave, 10 above....I think its time to tuck our snowblowers away for the season,and break out the mowers.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't say no to one more decent storm, preferably with heavy snow, so I can put a bit of a "torture test" on my machine, after doing some work to it  

After that spring is welcome to arrive, of course.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

don't worry next winter will be a el nino one. YEAHHHHH we are all sick of it. by APRIL we will be in the 60's that is what the weather men say anyway.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

its 55 degrees here today in Connecticut


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

know what you mean. were getting snow since 10 am. you must be straight west of me. im in nw ohio corner. make sure that they bring your new snow blower Tuesday for sure. fort wayne ind was hinting and not sure how much for wendsday.good luck with new blower gayland


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I got"s a idea let us pack it in here. and head to MEXICO!!!


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

What are you waiting for throw a steak on the grill your cold frosty will stay cold longer, flip flops optional.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*What*

I am sitting in Fl, on this computer, just ordered 2 new tire tubes for a '95 Murray 24" two stage, that I bought from a dealer in the next town on LI NY.
I've got all summer to finish it up for one of my kids. Kinda pathetic, I guess.
Sid


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is how I feel after this LOOOOOONG winter is coming to an end.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

We had a real nice weekend. In reality, it was almost up to normal for the dates but it felt really nice. Saturday afternoon I turned off the shop heat and opened the door. Even in the mid 40's it was comfortable and fresh air in the shop was a treat. Now it's back into unseasonably cold with scattered snow events in the 10 day forecast. It's hard to say if there are any working storms in the mix.

Gilson part sales are already up to normal for the month of March and it's only the 9th. Some of it is storms that are keeping the machines in service. I also believe some people are getting to discretionary projects that it was just to darned cold to deal with in the dead of winter.

Pete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Here is how I feel after this LOOOOOONG winter is coming to an end.


 I am feeling you there grunt. and I am only 40.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

-36 last weekend plus 15 this weekend, water running like no tomorrow, looks like chance of more flooding in alberta!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they say we are going to get six inches of snow in a couple days


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> We had a real nice weekend. in reality, it was almost up to normal for the dates but it felt really nice. Saturday afternoon I turned off the shop heat and opened the door. Even in the mid 40's it was comfortable and fresh air in the shop was a treat. Now it's back into unseasonably cold with scattered snow events in the 10 day forecast. It's hard to say if there are any working storms in the mix.
> 
> Pete


Out of curiosity, how much snowfall do you see every year in southern Maine? I am sure you really put your snowblowers to the test every year.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Vailen said:


> Out of curiosity, how much snowfall do you see every year in southern Maine? I am sure you really put your snowblowers to the test every year.


We average 71" More here

This weeks forecast has just escalated to a foot, give or take with a rainy wet middle for Wenesday/Thursday. Maybe more next weekend?

The fun continues!

Pete


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, I took my blower apart over the weekend, with plans of doing some work to it, hopefully kinda quickly. 

Hit a roadblock with the work, and the forecast is now calling for snow. Guess I'm putting it back together again


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

we here in the twin cities proper are now having a heat wave. 50+ yesterday the snow is on it's way out FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYY...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Warming streak*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> we here in the twin cities proper are now having a heat wave. 50+ yesterday the snow is on it's way out FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYY...


I actually found the pavement in front of the garage! Spent a little time last night with the ice chipper trying to loosen up the thick crap and get a little melting done on it. 
If the weather ever warms enough to melt the ice and ruts out of the alley, plan to get the summer toys out plus do a little maintenance on them next week  It's been a long winter and just being able to start them every so often isn't as much fun as driving them.

Paul


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I actually found the pavement in front of the garage! Spent a little time last night with the ice chipper trying to loosen up the thick crap and get a little melting done on it.
> If the weather ever warms enough to melt the ice and ruts out of the alley, plan to get the summer toys out plus do a little maintenance on them next week  It's been a long winter and just being able to start them every so often isn't as much fun as driving them.
> 
> Paul


 I curious what does that HCBPH STAND FOR?????


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh snap. 
Latest forecast is 5"-8" tonight with .... {{{wait for it}}} blowing and drifting. Eat your heart out, you guys in the warmer areas. 

Man, it's a good think I'm not sick of winter. After I finish the drives (I do the neighbors as well so they have a clean drive to drive into when they get home from work) and street, think I'll take up basket weaving.

Anyway, dealer supposed to deliver my new 24" Platinum in about an hour. Curious as to how it will differ from my existing Yard Machines.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Winter????????? 70 degrees in Colorado*

What do you mean? It was 70 degrees here yesterday with no snow on the ground. Now it's snowing like crazy but forecast is only for about 2". We'll see.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> I actually found the pavement in front of the garage! Spent a little time last night with the ice chipper trying to loosen up the thick crap and get a little melting done on it.
> If the weather ever warms enough to melt the ice and ruts out of the alley, plan to get the summer toys out plus do a little maintenance on them next week  It's been a long winter and just being able to start them every so often isn't as much fun as driving them.
> 
> Paul


 i hooked up the water hose yesterday and let it wash down some of the ice on the side of my house. i didn't leave the hose hooked up over night though


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

were suppose to get a combination of all three here. suppose to rain ,sleat and snow.possible get 4 to 9 ins here. gayland


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's all melting and I couldn't be happier.
.
.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Name*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I curious what does that HCBPH STAND FOR?????


Actually it's my business name, which is an abbreviation for "HandCrafted by Paul H" I do furniture repair and restoration, plus creating handcrafted wooden items on side in addition to my IT day job.

I'd used it before on other sites, so used it here for consistence.

Paul


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Actually it's my business name, which is an abbreviation for "HandCrafted by Paul H" I do furniture repair and restoration, plus creating handcrafted wooden items on side in addition to my IT day job.
> 
> I'd used it before on other sites, so used it here for consistence.
> 
> Paul


 then that is a different Paul that has a 12-32 powershift question on here some where.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

The temp has gone from -27 to +42 in western Canada. Up 69 degrees in 7 days. Since you get our drift, it's likely going to be warmer then normal but snow storms with plenty of punch will come by. Keep the blower ready!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PRETTY SOON my farm will look like this again!!!


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

enigma-2,
I used to do thew same thing with my Ariens after I retired. Now I have only one neighbor on this one mile stretch of road, so I usually go and check on his driveway when I am down by the road with the tractor. He has an old Dodge truck with a blade on it, that he uses strictly for clearing his driveway, but sometimes it drifts shut when he is away, so I keep it open so he can get off the road when he gets home. When my tractor was out of commission, he offered to let me use the dodge, but I wouldn't know where to put all that snow if I could only push it.
Roar


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WINTER made a comeback tonite. it is between 10-15 out side according to the apps on my system..


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> PRETTY SOON my farm will look like this again!!!


I wish. March 21st, snowed here (N. Indiana) again early this morning.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

yeahhhhhhhhhh it is not much better here this week in the twin city proper. rain/snow and what ever is in between that again. and a stiff cold wind. but on the plus side they say starting APRIL 1 we will be hotter than average here. we will see.


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

-20C last night here in rural alberta near edmonton....not including windchill

I am modding my impeller with rubber(Truck mud flap)to increase the thowing disrtance


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Apparently that Russian Arctic Vortex moved down again. Expected below normal temperatures till March 28. One more week!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

One single digit night an some small snowfalls in the 10 day forecast. Many day times will above freezing so we can at least have a slow melt. 2 feet of winter ice and some composite blankets my field. I was walking on it the other night, its that solid.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

once again old man winter made a return trip to the twin cities proper. it is BLOODY COLD out there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hit with some more in Wisconsin too !! The frost this morning was crazy and temps in the single digits. Just enough to make the freeway underpasses icy and give you a scare  The sun is out and melting the little snow we have and the world looks great. I scored a project, twenty five dollar Ariens 32"


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Hit with some more in Wisconsin too !! The frost this morning was crazy and temps in the single digits. Just enough to make the freeway underpasses icy and give you a scare  The sun is out and melting the little snow we have and the world looks great. I scored a project, twenty five dollar Ariens 32"


Still cold here well. Expecting another 2" of snow tonight. Supposed to be 60° on Friday

Nice find on the Ariens for $25. If I brought home another snow blower my wife will kill me. OK, maybe not kill me, but something else..... (ahem).
She made me sell/give away all but my new Platinum & and older Toro single stage.

It looks to be in good shape for its age. What year is it? Does the engine run or is it a total tear-down?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> . I scored a project, twenty five dollar Ariens 32"


Wait! How tall is that drift cutter?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was dealing with the wife and she didn't know much. Nice lady but not her job 
It was out of gas and locked in gear. She put some in and I couldn't get it into neutral or to shift at all for that matter. She hooked up an extension cord and I gave it a try but no pops. Not sure if the choke worked, it didn't feel connected and no primer bulb. For 25 bucks I just wanted to get it into the truck.
The electric starter is worth more than what I paid. I figure if the engine is dead it's a good excuse to get something closer to 15 hp, replace all the bearings/bushings I can and go a bit larger on the drive pulley on the engine. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

dbert said:


> Wait! How tall is that drift cutter?


That's funny cause I saw that too and couldn't figure out in the photo if it was part of the garage door track or ????? After all it's going straight up.

I saw that too and forgot to bring tools. I ended up using theirs to bust the rusted 1/4" bolts off. It was ....... tall 5' + and it was straight up. Not sure what the reason was as the normal angled holes were right there punched in the housing.
I forgot to grab it as I was already thinking of cutting it in half, spray paint and I'd be good to go. Did that with a bar of stock from Menards on my Troy. Stainless hardware and orange florescent paint.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WINTER made a comeback tonite. it is between 10-15 out side according to the apps on my system..



I am JEALOUS  just bought a second PS824 with a blown engine for a parts machine and did my impeller mod on the main machine last weekend as well as took some of the wobble and noise out of the chute... I want some of that snow to test it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i've got the broom ready, we might get an inch of snow today


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Spring Forward*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang! I cna't figger this out. I move the blowers to the back and pul the tillers and mowers to the front and the cycle just seems to be a merry-go-round. Can I get a witness?
*it's snowing again.*


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i've got the broom ready, we might get an inch of snow today


We got a light dusting, still snowing, but very light. Streets, grass, everything's white again.

Wife tracks the migration of the hummingbirds coming back from South America. They got up to northern Alabama / southern Tennessee, and turned around. At this rate, they'll hit Canada by July.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I am JEALOUS  just bought a second PS824 with a blown engine for a parts machine and did my impeller mod on the main machine last weekend as well as took some of the wobble and noise out of the chute... I want some of that snow to test it


You and my dog 
.








.
It's not my dog but the photo was too good not to use it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I am JEALOUS  just bought a second PS824 with a blown engine for a parts machine and did my impeller mod on the main machine last weekend as well as took some of the wobble and noise out of the chute... I want some of that snow to test it


 to bad you do not live near Detroit . the good doctor up there needs one of those machines..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Dang! I cna't figger this out. I move the blowers to the back and pul the tillers and mowers to the front and the cycle just seems to be a merry-go-round. Can I get a witness?
> *it's snowing again.*


 WHAT do you have to complain about you have already been in the 70's this year. we are lucky to break 50 every now and then


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Long Island.....CT......RI.....Bean town.....Maine.

Don't put your snow blowers away yet.....here comes another storm.
Where I am they say it will only be an inch. But I have heard that before and ended up with 24".

I am surprised that they didn't name it yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its been snowing on and off all day but none of it stuck to the ground or the grass so i didn't get to use the broom


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Mixed emotions. I get to blow some more snow, but we are getting 50 cms with 120 kph winds too. So yes we have a blizzard warning and no I am not joking. I live in Prince Edward Island, Canada.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

peisnowguy said:


> Mixed emotions. I get to blow some more snow, but we are getting 50 cms with 120 kph winds too. So yes we have a blizzard warning and no I am not joking. I live in Prince Edward Island, Canada.


With 120 kph wind, you don't need a snowblower. Just let it blow itself away (what's I do with the leaves) 

Man-o-man, that's 80 mph (for us in the states.) That's worst that anything we've ever had around here. That kind of wind you strap yourself to your snowblower.

Snowed here in N. Indiana again today, but just a light dusting. More of an insut really.


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

This is still ongoing in the Canadian Maritimes. Get to blow my driveway tomorrow.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I got a real kick out of the two fellas talking away about the weather and then poof, they're gone. (A gust a wind caught them and blew them off camera.)

Your weather is making me feel like I'm down in the warm and sunny! (However reality comes clunking back in and it started snowing here again today).

Your not really going to go out and blow your driveway in THAT, are you???? You Canadians are hardier than I thought. Shorts and flip-flops, I suppose?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I wanna see the snowblower that did this!


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Last Thursday we got 53 cms of snow total and where I live winds were gusting to about 60 mph. Needless to say this was a very late storm. So you would think that would be it right? I can't believe it, we got at least another 20 cms total between yesterday and today and about 3 inches of sleet. Winds were howling again too. Many homes are without power tonight due to them getting freezing rain and they soon will be 48 hours without hydro to their homes. Last year many Islanders were golfing two weeks ago, but this year this is just a mean joke.


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

We just had 14 inches of snow and 50 mph winds yesterday. I was blowing snow for 2.5 hours this morning. To say I'm ready for summer would be a huge understatement.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Upcoming*

Just heard on the news this morning there's another foot of snow on the way for friday. Will it never end


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Just heard on the news this morning there's another foot of snow on the way for friday. Will it never end


 That is what the weather monkey's around here are saying. but they have been wrong before. I hope it goes north of me. I got to many other things to get done before next winter


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

All I'm seeing is freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I took my Honda Goldwing out for a 50 mile ride today 58* in CT


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I took the oldest one out to the garage to help me with the MTD. Clean it down, and de rusting it as much as we can.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Just heard on the news this morning there's another foot of snow on the way for friday. Will it never end


good luck with that. my brother lives in green bay.
i could not handle that extreem cold half of the year. 
feels good to have thees 55* days after this miserable winter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm done being nice, Frosty has to GO . . . NOW !!
.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You know it was a tough winter when you get your weiner stuck in the snow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's some Dam* good driving. Lost control, slid off the highway and still managed to keep it in the bun


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, that did not cut the mustard.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ready to shoot someone, maybe myself. Was watching a movie and looked out the window and there's snow blowing by !! Lots of big flakes.
It's too warm for it to accumulate but it's just the principal of it all. It's April 13, enough already !!









.
.
It's doesn't look this bad but it's how it feels


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

we might get 1-2 in of snow by tues morning.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Snowing now with 6-12" predicted by morning. I'm glad I applied fertilizer to my lawn yesterday when the temp was in the 60s.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they say winter will make a one day return tomorrow with a few inches of snow and temps around 30*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Enough already........ Who ever is praying for snow, PLEASE stop !


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we got snow over nite


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we got snow over nite


 NO SNOW here in the twin cities proper. my compadre from the motor city...


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

it is snowing in Pittsburgh right now.. no accumulation though


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

we got 1 1/2 over night with ice and snow on top. roads were good going to work this morning.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Latest forecast is for as much as 4 To 8 inches in central MN. The unlucky few who live north of Hinkley to Duluth could see as much as 14 inches when it is all done. Looks like a repeat of last year. I took the Polaris out on April 18th last year and did a little late season riding. I do not want to see a repeat of that. Back 2 years ago it felt like we already had a complete spring by now. I wore out my skid shoes on my snowblower last year. This year I have the Robalons and the home made cutting board ones and they are working out great


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

predicting 1-2" here an hour north 10-15" yuck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MnJim said:


> predicting 1-2" here an hour north 10-15" yuck


 how far north????? I hope Bloomington is free from it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well Hudson isn't free from it, snowing presently and 32 deg. Spring sucks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

we got some ice today, its 34 degrrees, spring sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

9+ inches on the ground and in the drive way right now according to my wife. I got to work until after 8 pm and we are expected to get another 4 to 6 inches before it is all over. A little late night snowblowing to do after a long days work.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

north of the twin cities proper they got 17+. here we got mainly rain but then this crap came. it is way to cold for APRIL 17TH...


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Isanti Minnesota received 19 inches of snow. Where I live we got just over a foot. I'm about 75 miles north of the Twin Cities. I have no idea how much snow we got this year but it's pretty darn big. When I find out the total I will post it. We had an awful lot of snow last year about 88 or 89 inches with this big one I think we might have receive just as much snow this year. All the roads even the major roads like the freeways are like wash board ice.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I am sure glad it is April. The roads are all clean now and according to St Cloud State University Earth and Atmospheric Sciences Department. The total seasonal snowfall in St. Cloud has jumped to 75.5 inches, tying 1916-1917 for 5th place. Hopefully this is the last snow I am ready for summer now. According to the National weather service Duluth Minnesota is over 100 inches of snow this year.
Totals provided by the National Weather Service Archives.
*Totals*: *118.1"* 2013/2014 (so far) *129.3" 2012/2013*


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

12" this morning in the north metro. Got to run the deluxe 30 again. Sure blew that wet heavy snow pretty good. None of the neighbors where getting the elevation I was. That coupled with the LED's, I was large and in charge.


----------

